# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2014)



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mai 2014 às 06:06)

*Época 2014*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro.

*Nomes*
Arthur 
Bertha 
Cristobal
Dolly
Edouard
Fay 
Gonzalo 
Hanna
Isaias 
Josephine 
Kyle
Laura 
Marco 
Nana 
Omar 
Paulette 
Rene 
Sally 
Teddy 
Vicky 
Wilfred

*Links úteis*

*Entidade responsável pelos avisos no Atlântico:*
NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)

*Imagens de satélite*
NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA Atlantic and Caribbean Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS RealTime
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones
EUMETSAT Airmass
NASA Interactive Global Geostationary Weather Satellite Images

*Modelos*
NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
Tropical Cyclone Model Guidance
NOAA ESRL Tropical Cyclone Tracks from Ensemble Models
ECMWF Tropical
ECMWF
SFWMD Hurricane Models Plots
FSU Phase Diagrams
PSU E-Wall Tropical
SFWMD Model Plots




*Outros Dados*
Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
SSMI/AMSRE-derived Total Precipitable Water - North Atlantic
Current Observations Across the Caribbean
GOES-East Wind Shear Analysis
Surface Wind Analysis
WAVETRAK - Tropical Wave Tracking
QuikSCAT Storm Page
ASCAT Storm Page
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
Reynolds SST Anomaly
Operational SST Anomaly Charts
Maximum Potential Hurricane Intensity
NOAA Dvorak
National Data Buoy Center
NHC Aircraft Reconnaissance
NHC TAFB Forecasts and Analyses
Saharan Air Layer Analysis

*Radares*
Aruba
Bahamas
Belize
Bermuda
Cuba
EUA Nexrad
EUA WU Nexrad
Martinica
México
Panama
Porto Rico
Republica Dominicana


*Serviços nacionais ou regionais de Meteorologia*
Antígua e Barbuda
Barbados
Belize
Bermudas
Cabo Verde
Ilhas Caimão
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
El Salvador
EUA
Guatemala
Guiana Francesa
Antilhas francesas
Jamaica
Antilhas Neerlandesas e Aruba
Mexico
Nicarágua
Panamá
Portugal
República Dominicana
Santa Lúcia
Suriname
Venezuela


*Ferramentas*
Pressure and Wind Conversion Tool
Experimental Reconnaissance Decoder
Layer Google Earth Reconnaissance




*Climatologia*


*Época*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro. Isto são datas oficiais, por vezes há anos com uma ou outra excepção.

*Origem e trajectos*








*Pico*

O pico da época é o dia 10 de Setembro.







*Nº de ciclones ao longo dos meses *












*Origem e trajectos por meses*
Ao longo dos vários meses, nem todo o Atlântico está activo da mesma forma.

*Junho*







*Julho*







*Agosto*







*Setembro*







*Outubro*







*Novembro*


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mai 2014 às 07:32)

Este ano está prevista ser uma temporada bastante fraca devido ao fenómeno El Nino ....


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mai 2014 às 18:10)

*Universidade do Estado do Colorado (CSU)*
A previsão e de uma temporada calma, com 9 tempestades nomeadas, 3 furacões e 1 grande furacão.

*Tropical Storm Risk (TSR)*
A previsão e de uma temporada dentro do normal, com 12 tempestades nomeadas, 5 furacões e 2 grandes furacões.

Alguns modelos estão sugerindo a formação de um ciclone dentro de 9 dias no Caribe, avançando em direção a costa leste dos EUA.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Mai 2014 às 21:35)

o ano passado diziam que ia ser uma temporada muito activa e não se viu nada agora vamos la ver esta


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2014 às 01:15)

GFS vem indicando já faz alguns dias a possibilidade de formação de um sistema tropical na primeira semana de Junho no Caribe, podendo afetar Cuba ou Flórida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 20:26)

> 1. A TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE OVER THE BAY OF CAMPECHE IS PRODUCING A
> LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND DISORGANIZED SHOWERS OVER MUCH OF THE
> SOUTHERN GULF OF MEXICO. STRONG UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO
> LIMIT SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT DURING THE NEXT FEW DAYS WHILE THE
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jun 2014 às 20:27)

12z GFS

48hrs





144hrs





168hrs





192hrs





204hrs. 





228hrs.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2014 às 17:10)

INVEST 90L - Atlântico

INVEST 90L está localizado na Baía de Campeche e encontra-se quase estacionário, o que tem ajudado a provocar fortes chuvas no México.
O vento de cisalhamento está alto, entre 20-25 knots, mas e previsto para diminuir no Domingo, o que pode dar alguma chance desse sistema se desenvolver.
Os restos da Depressão tropical Boris pode fornecer também um pouco mais de umidade para o sistema.
As águas no Golfo do México ainda estão frias, o que pode atrapalhar o desenvolvimento do sistema.








> 1. A stationary trough of low pressure over the Bay of Campeche is
> producing disorganized showers and thunderstorms.  Strong
> upper-level winds will likely inhibit significant development of
> this system.  However, this disturbance has the potential to
> ...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2014 às 13:34)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2014 às 04:14)

Uma onda tropical significativa para Junho está saindo neste momento da África.
Alguns membros do GFS até chegaram a indicar a possibilidade de algum desenvolvimento, porém o modelo europeu não mostra nada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jun 2014 às 18:18)

O NHC aumentou para 70% as chances do INVEST 90L se tornar ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas.
Um voo de reconhecimento está previsto para hoje.
O NHC diz que 90L pode atingir a Região de Veracruz, México ainda hoje.






EDITADO: 18:49
Voo de reconhecimento cancelado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2014 às 01:38)

Voo de reconhecimento está investigando o INVEST 90L neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jun 2014 às 19:24)

INVEST 90L se foi.
Talvez nas análises pós-temporada possa ser classificado pelo menos como uma depressão tropical.

GFS mostra a formação de uma baixa pressão frente a costa de Honduras daqui 5 dias, seguindo em direção a Cuba e sul da Flórida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jun 2014 às 20:45)

*INVEST 91L*

Uma área de baixa pressão que estava sobre o Alabama, emergiu na costa da Carolina do Sul e de acordo com os modelos tem boas chances de se tornar o primeiro ciclone tropical do Atlântico de 2014.

Ainda não há um consenso da trajetória que esse possível ciclone irá tomar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jun 2014 às 18:38)

O voo do Hurricane Hunters foi cancelado para amanhã.
O modelo europeu é o mais extremado, mostra o INVEST 91L se tornando furacão.

Previsão do ECMWF





Trajetórias possíveis





Chama atenção o Joe Bastardi dizendo que pode ser um furacão.


> Guidance on what will be Arthur very close to our idea. Greatest  threat outer banks around July 4. Should be hurricane


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jun 2014 às 18:41)

* Formation chance through 48 hours...high...60 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...80 percent.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 20:26)

*91L*

Deve ser no mínimo uma depressão tropical às 05:00 EDT, pois o um voo de reconhecimento encontrou ventos sustentados de 55 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2014 às 22:16)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Deve ser no mínimo uma depressão tropical às 05:00 EDT, pois o um voo de reconhecimento encontrou ventos sustentados de 55 km/h.


 NHC disse que o nível de organização ainda não é suficiente para ser considerado uma depressão tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jul 2014 às 04:05)

Depressão tropical 1 se formou


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2014 às 16:28)

A primeira depressão tropical do ano fortaleceu-se e é agora o primeiro sistema nomeado da época de furacões do Atlântico, tempestade tropical ARTHUR. 



> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 011500
> TCPAT1
> 
> ...








Tópico dedicado 

NHC


----------



## vitoreis (2 Jul 2014 às 17:42)

Anormalmente tarde para a primeira depressão tropical do ano, não?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jul 2014 às 16:57)

A área no Atlântico se tornou surpreendentemente bem organizada e agora é INVEST 92L.
O cisalhamento de vento é baixo (<10 Knt), o que está permitindo a organização do sistema.
Apesar da organização atual, o INVEST 92L segue com pouco apoio dos modelos para seu desenvolvimento
Pequenas Antilhas devem monitorar o desenvolvimento desse sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jul 2014 às 21:37)

Depressão tropical 2 se formou no Atlântico.
Atualmente está prevista para ser apenas uma depressão tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2014 às 00:09)

Depressão tropical 2 se dissipou devido ao ar seco e o aumento do cisalhamento de vento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jul 2014 às 16:53)

Uma onda tropical está sendo observada neste momento próximo de Cabo Verde.
Assim como TD2, o ar seco pode atrapalhar o desenvolvimento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jul 2014 às 01:46)

Com exceção do modelo europeu, todos os demais modelos mostram a formação de um ciclone tropical no Atlântico nos primeiros dias de Agosto.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jul 2014 às 05:00)

93L parece ter uma circulação fechada de acordo com a última passagem da ASCAT.
A vorticidade está ficando mais forte.






O sistema pode se tornar depressão tropical 3 hoje na minha opinião.
Agora todos os modelos mostram a formação desse sistema, sendo o HWRF o modelo mais extremado, indicando a possibilidade desse sistema se tornar um furacão.

Possíveis trajetórias de acordo com o GFS, mostram o sistema fazendo recurvo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jul 2014 às 21:15)

A advecção de ar mais seco e o cisalhamento retardaram o desenvolvimento de 93L.
O cisalhamento parece já estar diminuindo, pois há uma menor quantidade de cirrus ao redor de 93L.
93L precisa aumentar a convecção ao redor do centro para poder ser classificado pelo menos como uma depressão tropical.






Possíveis trajetórias


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jul 2014 às 22:01)

93L tem uma boa estrutura, porém falta convecção.






GFS não mostra mais o sistema chegando a força de tempestade tropical.
CMC, ECMWF e NAVGEM mostram o sistema se tornando pelo menos uma tempestade tropical.

GFS





CMC





ECMWF





NAVGEM


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Jul 2014 às 04:57)

Convecção aumentando ao redor do centro.
_Hurricane Hunters_ está programado para investigar 93L hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Jul 2014 às 18:38)

_Hurricane Hunters_ está voando em direção a 93L, para investigar o sistema.
Apesar do aumento de convecção ocorrido durante a madrugada, o centro está exposto novamente.







Ar seco (cor amarela) é o principal motivo de 93L, não estar conseguindo se organizar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Jul 2014 às 23:31)

_Hurricane Hunters _ encontrou ventos com força de tempestade tropical e pressão de 1007 mb, porém falta convecção.
Apesar de não ser classificado, existe a possibilidade do NHC emitir avisos e alertas de tempestade tropical para as Pequenas Antilhas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Ago 2014 às 04:25)

Bertha se formou: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/tempestade-tropical-bertha-atlantico-2014-al02-7791.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Ago 2014 às 18:17)

*Invest 94L*

Nenhum modelo mostra algo significativo para esse sistema, devido ao ar seco, que novamente deve atrapalhar.
O cisalhamento neste momento é alto, porém está previsto para diminuir.
O sistema está previsto para ir em direção ao Caribe, podendo chegar a Baía de Campeche ou Golfo do México, locais que poderiam permitir o desenvolvimento desse sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Ago 2014 às 00:34)

Os modelos mostram na minha opinião o INVEST 94L seguindo uma trajetória um pouco mais ao norte, do que era previsto anteriormente.
Se essa tendência mais ao norte se confirmar, poderia atrapalhar ainda mais o desenvolvimento de 94L, pois o sistema ficaria muito próximo ou sobre as Ilhas (Porto Rico, São Domingos e Cuba), o que devido a altitude e a interação com terra, não permitiria o desenvolvimento.
Muita atenção com a área no centro da África.
Seguimos acompanhando.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Ago 2014 às 03:17)

Invest 94L não conseguiu sobreviver ao ar seco.
Acompanhando as áreas que estão saindo da África e a do centro da África, pois alguns modelos estão mostrando a possibilidade de formação de um ciclone tropical no final do mês.

Ar seco segue sendo o maior problema para o desenvolvimento de ciclones no Atlântico.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Ago 2014 às 02:52)

Invest 95L, se organizou rapidamente e poderia ser uma depressão tropical daqui 12 ou 24 horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Ago 2014 às 18:55)

Invest 95L foi praticamente "destruído" em poucas horas devido ao ar seco. 
Chances de se desenvolver nas próximas 48 horas, caiu de 50% para 0%.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Ago 2014 às 05:53)

A união entre uma onda tropical e o Invest 95L podem levar a formação de um ciclone tropical entre essa semana e a próxima. O GFS e CMC, estavam indicando essa possibilidade já faz um bom tempo e hoje outros modelos, dentre eles o ECMWF também começaram a mostrar essa possibilidade de desenvolvimento no Atlântico nos próximos dias.

O modelo europeu, que normalmente é o mais conservador, mostra um furacão de categoria 1/2 nas Bermudas no dia 25/08, vamos acompanhar para ver se ele mantém essa previsão. Vale lembrar que o modelo europeu foi o melhor para prever a trajetória e intensidade do Furacão Arthur.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Ago 2014 às 19:19)

Duas áreas estão sendo monitoradas neste momento no Atlântico. Os modelos mostram ambas se unindo e se tornando um ciclone tropical dentro de 2 a 3 dias. A possível trajetória desse sistema ainda é muito incerta. O modelo europeu não mostra o sistema se fortalecendo muito e mostra a área próxima da Geórgia no dia 28/08. CMC, NAVGEM e UKMET tem o sistema indo ao norte de Porto Rico, Ilha São Domingos e Cuba e entrando no Golfo do México, já o GFS tem o sistema ao sul das ilhas e depois também indo para o Golfo do México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Ago 2014 às 19:32)

28/29 de Agosto

GFS





ECMWF





CMC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Ago 2014 às 00:43)

Todos os modelos agora tem uma trajetória relativamente semelhante, porém como já dito, apenas quando a tempestade realmente se formar, que os modelos vão se tornar mais confiáveis. 
O Hurricane Hunters está previsto para investigar o sistema amanhã.
Trajetória dos modelos hoje:


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Ago 2014 às 16:30)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Todos os modelos agora tem uma trajetória relativamente semelhante, porém como já dito, apenas quando a tempestade realmente se formar, que os modelos vão se tornar mais confiáveis.
> O Hurricane Hunters está previsto para investigar o sistema amanhã.
> Trajetória dos modelos hoje:



Nota-se bem a circulação zonal bem interessante no Atlântico Norte!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Ago 2014 às 17:37)

ECMWF, CMC, GFS e NAVGEM na última rodada mostram "recurvo" e um sistema mais fraco.
UKMET e HWRF mostram o sistema próximo ao sul da Flórida.

Hurricane Hunters está voando neste momento para investigar o sistema.
96L está menos organizado que ontem a noite.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Ago 2014 às 20:45)

ECMWF, GFS e NAVGEM na última rodada mantém o "recurvo", porém estão mais a oeste que as rodadas anteriores.
UKMET, HWRF e agora o CMC mostram o sistema próximo ao sul da Flórida e depois indo para o Golfo do México.

Hurricane Hunters está investigando o sistema neste momento e até o momento encontrou ventos com força de depressão tropical e pressão mínima de 1010 mbar. 
Porém o sistema precisa se organizar um pouco mais para ser atualizado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Ago 2014 às 03:43)

Hurricane Hunters  encontrou ventos com força de tempestade tropical, porém o sistema ainda não tem um LLC (circulação em baixos níveis) bem definido para poder ser classificado como um ciclone tropical.
Chama atenção a insistência do modelo HRWF, que tem feito um bom trabalho até o momento esse ano, no ciclone no sul da Flórida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Ago 2014 às 06:26)

ECMWF e GFS são os únicos que ainda mantém o "recurvo".
UKMET, HWRF, CMC e NAVGEM mostram o sistema próximo ao sul da Flórida e depois indo para o Golfo do México, a exceção e o NAVGEM que segue uma trajetória semelhante a Arthur.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Ago 2014 às 20:03)

Segue a grande indecisão dos modelos para onde 96L irá.

HWRF e NAVGEM agora estão seguindo o ECMWF e o GFS.
UKMET e CMC mostram o sistema próximo ao sul da Flórida e depois indo para o Golfo do México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Ago 2014 às 01:53)

Segue a grande indecisão dos modelos.
Na última rodada, quase todos voltaram para oeste, alguns afetando a Flórida e indo para o Golfo e outros chegando a Flórida e subindo muito próximo a costa leste dos EUA.
O europeu manteve o "recurvo'', porém parece que o sistema se divide em dois devido a interação com a Ilha de São Domingos (Hispaniola) e uma parte vai para o golfo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Ago 2014 às 08:31)

Em comparação as rodadas de ontem, todos os modelos estão mais a oeste e mais próximos da costa, até o ECMWF.

ONTEM





HOJE





Alguns modelos já mostram a onda tropical que está saindo da África se desenvolvendo e se tornando no mínimo uma tempestade tropical na primeira semana de Setembro.


----------



## Tstorm (23 Ago 2014 às 22:24)

Depressão Tropical Quatro se formou.


----------



## Daniel253 (24 Ago 2014 às 15:21)

Tropical Storm Cristobal


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 18:00)

Tópico dedicado: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...pical-cristobal-atlantico-2014-al03-7814.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 21:55)

Uma nova área já está sendo acompanhada.
INVEST 97L, poderia seguir um caminho semelhante a Cristobal ou "recurvo" antes das Antilhas, de acordo com alguns modelos que mostram o seu desenvolvimento. 
Seguimos acompanhando, pois deve ocorrer muitas mudanças ainda.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2014 às 06:39)

97L mantém-se com 20% de chances de se tornar um ciclone tropical nos próximos 5 dias.
Chama a atenção a grande diminuição do SAL (Saharan Air Layer) em comparação ao inicio do mês.






Os restos do que parece ser uma frente fria, estão entrando no Golfo do México neste momento. 
Apesar de não ter nenhum apoio dos modelos, lembro do Joe Bastardi ter postado alguns dias atrás em seu twitter que as condições na região eram boas para a formação de um ciclone e que a região deveria ser observada. 
Vou ficar de olho nos modelos, para ver se mostram alguma coisa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2014 às 19:19)

Apesar de pouco apoio dos modelos, seguimos acompanhando os restos de uma frente fria que entrou no Golfo, pois alguns ciclones já se formaram dessa mesma forma no passado, dentre eles Alicia (1983).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2014 às 01:10)

O NHC não fez nenhuma menção ainda sobre os restos da frente fria no Golfo, que está agora recebendo apoio de alguns modelos para seu desenvolvimento.

Neste momento temos duas áreas sendo monitoradas, uma no centro da África e outra na metade do caminho entre Cabo Verde e as Antilhas. Ambas com poucas chances de se desenvolver nos próximos 5 dias. 97L nas últimas rodadas não tem grande apoio dos modelos e a onda que está no centro da África tem grande apoio dos modelos para se tornar no mínimo tempestade tropical. Seguimos acompanhando, pois deve ocorrer muitas mudanças ainda.

Chama atenção, vários modelos, até mesmo o europeu, mostrando uma área de baixa pressão próximo a Belize, atravessando a Península de Yucatán e se tornando um ciclone tropical no Golfo do México nos primeiros dias de setembro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2014 às 06:44)

Última rodada do GFS mostra o atual INVEST 97L fazendo landfall na Geórgia em 10 dias, a área que está sendo observada no meio da África fazendo "recurvo" e área que citei anteriormente no Golfo do México.
Seguimos acompanhando, pois deve haver muitas mudanças.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2014 às 18:53)

Um voo de reconhecimento está previsto para quinta-feira à tarde para investigar 97L, caso seja preciso, pois os modelos estão dando um maior apoio ao seu desenvolvimento. 
Um voo de reconhecimento está previsto para quarta-feira para investigar a área no Golfo, caso seja necessário.
Tem uma área na África também sendo acompanhada, ela poderia impactar as Ilhas Cabo Verde.


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2014 às 22:28)

furacão cristobal de categoria 1 com ventos cerca de 120km/h


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2014 às 04:59)

Durante a madrugada e manhã a área no Golfo esteve relativamente organizada e se tornou INVEST 98L, porém devido ao cisalhamento de vento, a área se encontra fraca e desorganizada neste momento. 98L pode chegar ao sul do Texas hoje, trazendo  chuvas para a região. Um voo de reconhecimento chegou a ser realizado, mas não encontrou ventos com força de depressão tropical.

INVEST 97L, que antes era previsto para ir ao norte do Caribe, agora está sendo previsto para ficar ao sul e poderia ajudar na formação de um ciclone tropical na primeira semana de setembro no Golfo, como já vem sendo mostrado pelos modelos há algum tempo. Seguimos acompanhando, pois deve continuar há ocorrer muitas mudanças.

A onda tropical que está saindo da África neste momento, que antes era prevista por alguns modelos para se desenvolver rapidamente quando emergisse no Atlântico, agora está prevista para ter um desenvolvimento mais lento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Ago 2014 às 05:03)

INVEST 98L se reorganizou durante o dia de ontem, porém o centro já está sobre terra neste momento e o desenvolvimento não é mais esperado. 

INVEST 97L está enfrentando fortes ventos de cisalhamento de até 40 knots, mas está resistindo bem até o momento.
 A área está prevista para ir para a Baía de Campeche, onde poderia se desenvolver nos primeiros dias de setembro.

Seguimos de olho também na onda tropical que está saindo da África, apesar dela estar bem fraca atualmente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2014 às 03:17)

Neste momento não há nenhum ciclone tropical ativo no mundo, algo raro para essa época.

Atualmente apenas uma área sendo acompanhada, a área que estava saindo da África e estava sendo prevista para se desenvolver nos próximos dias, agora não tem mais apoio de nenhum modelo.
INVEST 99L, que antigamente era 97L, deve entrar na Baía de Campeche nos próximos dias, onde de acordo com alguns modelos, poderia se tornar pelo menos uma tempestade tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2014 às 20:32)

A área que saiu da África e estava sendo prevista para se desenvolver nos próximos dias, segue sem apoio de nenhum modelo, porém como podemos ver nas imagens de satélite, tem uma ótima aparência.

INVEST 99L deve chegar em breve a península de Yucatan e depois adentrar na Baía de Campeche, onde poderia ter uma chance de se desenvolver.

Se até amanhã, nenhum sistema tropical se formar no Golfo, será a primeira vez desde 1963 que nada se forma na área antes de 1 de Setembro, algo raro de acontecer.
Em 1963 somente o furacão Cindy (categoria 1) se formou no Golfo no dia 16 de Setembro. 
Outro ano que nenhum ciclone se formou no Golfo antes de 1 de setembro foi 1961.
 Naquele ano, Carla (categoria 5) se formou no dia 03 de Setembro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2014 às 19:18)

O NHC aumentou para 60% as chances do INVEST 99L se tornar um ciclone tropical na Baía de Campeche nos próximos 5 dias.
 Os modelos apoiam o sistema se tornando no máximo uma fraca tempestade tropical e o possível landfall ocorrendo entre o estado mexicano de Tamaulipas e sul do Texas, EUA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2014 às 18:11)

Hurricane Hunters está investigando o INVEST 99L.
As atenções devem permanecer no Golfo na próxima semana, pois alguns modelos mostram o desenvolvimento de um ciclone tropical por volta do dia 14/09.

Pelos dados do voo de reconhecimento até o momento, ainda é apenas uma onda.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2014 às 21:58)

Depressão tropical 5 se forma no Atlântico.
Mais informações em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2014 às 22:04)

Depressão tropical 5 se formou na Baia de Campeche.
Está previsto para se fortalecer para tempestade tropical Dolly amanhã e fazer landfall próximo de Tampico no México na quarta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2014 às 06:57)

TS Dolly se formou: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...olly-atlantico-2014-al04-7829.html#post439393


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2014 às 18:20)

Duas ondas estão previstas para sair da África nesta semana.
Os modelos apoiam o desenvolvimento de pelo menos uma dessas ondas, seguimos acompanhando.  
O desenvolvimento de um ciclone tropical por volta do dia 14/09 no Golfo, agora é mostrado apenas pelo GFS, como ele não está fazendo um bom trabalho esse ano e outros modelos não apoiam o desenvolvimento, ficamos com um "pé atrás" (desconfiança) com essa previsão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Set 2014 às 01:21)

Nessa primeira quinzena, pelo menos duas ondas tropicais seguem sendo previstas para sair da África e talvez se desenvolverem, por vezes, alguns modelos também mostram algo no Golfo e hoje alguns modelos mostram um sistema na costa leste dos EUA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Set 2014 às 01:13)

No Atlântico, a primeira onda que os modelos mostravam saiu da África e de acordo com NHC tem 30% de chances de se desenvolver nos próximos 5 dias. 
Seguimos acompanhando para ver se conseguirá sobreviver. 
No Golfo, os modelos hoje não mostram nenhum desenvolvimento. 
Olho também no distúrbio que está na Flórida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Set 2014 às 04:40)

No Atlântico três áreas estão sendo observadas. 
INVEST 90L está sofrendo com o ar seco e as chances de desenvolvimento seguem diminuindo, porém o sistema está ajudando a melhorar o ambiente para a próxima onda que vai sair da África e que tem apoio de alguns modelos para seu desenvolvimento. O distúrbio próximo da Flórida que citei dias atrás, também está sendo acompanhado, a possibilidade de desenvolvimento é considerada pequena.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Set 2014 às 23:07)

INVEST 90L está bem organizado hoje e poderia se tornar pelo menos uma depressão tropical, caso mantenha sua organização por mais algumas horas. 
Uma outra área está saindo da África e tem apoio dos dois principais modelos, GFS e ECMWF para o desenvolvimento. Seguimos acompanhando.






A área entre a Flórida/Geórgia está sobre terra e devido a isso não tem se desenvolvido.
É provável que só venha a emergir no Atlântico depois de passar pela Carolina do Norte, o que poderia não dar muito tempo desse distúrbio se desenvolver, pois entraria em águas mais frias.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2014 às 03:14)

Está sob vigilância um novo sistema, o *Invest 91L*.




> 1. A tropical wave is producing a large area of cloudiness and
> disorganized thunderstorms over the far eastern Atlantic just off
> the west coast of Africa.  Environmental conditions are expected to
> be conducive for gradual development of this disturbance during the
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2014 às 03:34)

No Atlântico somente a segunda onda que saiu da África está agora sendo acompanhada, veremos se conseguirá sobreviver ao SAL (Saharan Air Layer). Os modelos seguem apoiando seu desenvolvimento para no mínimo uma tempestade tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2014 às 05:15)

INVEST 91L ganhou ainda mais apoio dos modelos ECMWF e GFS para seu desenvolvimento. Ambos mostram o sistema se tornando um furacão na próxima semana, mas não ameaçando ninguém, sendo uma tempestade "peixe". Seguimos acompanhando para ver se os modelos mantém a previsão.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2014 às 14:32)

O Invest 91L mostra ainda alguma desorganização. Veremos nas próximas horas e nos próximos dias o desenvolvimento deste sistema.









Vários modelos indicam a sua (possível) passagem perto dos Açores.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2014 às 21:44)

Duas áreas sendo observadas no Atlântico.
INVEST 91L segue com apoio de alguns modelos para seu desenvolvimento dentro de alguns dias para tempestade tropical ou furacão.
INVEST 92L na região das Bahamas, também está sendo observado, porém só tem apoio para seu desenvolvimento de modelos não muito confiáveis, como CMC.
Seguimos acompanhando.


----------



## Tstorm (11 Set 2014 às 16:02)

Depressão Tropical Seis se formou


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2014 às 18:32)

A Depressão Tropical Seis (TD Six) desloca-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 56 km/h. Prevê-se que fortaleça nas próximas horas, podendo tornar-se ainda hoje tempestade tropical.









Vários modelos continuam a indicar uma possível passagem deste sistema pelos Açores.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Set 2014 às 22:00)

Depressão tropical 6 se formou no Atlântico e deve se fortalecer em breve para tempestade tropical Edouard. 
O sistema está previsto para manter a força de tempestade tropical até domingo de acordo com o NHC e depois se fortalecer para furacão de categoria 1.






INVEST 92L está prestes a fazer landfall na Flórida. O sistema só não conseguiu se desenvolver melhor devido ao cisalhamento, próximo de 20 knots. 
Chuvas, ventos fortes e trombas d'água podem ser registradas na Flórida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Set 2014 às 02:03)

Depressão tropical 6 se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical Edouard.

*AL, 06*, 2014091200, , BEST, 0, 170N, 389W, 35, 1005, *TS*, 34, NEQ, 40, 0, 0, 0, 1012, 200, 40, 0, 0, L, 0, , 0, 0, *EDOUARD*, M,


----------



## rubenpires93 (12 Set 2014 às 02:58)

Afgdr disse:


> A Depressão Tropical Seis (TD Six) desloca-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 56 km/h. Prevê-se que fortaleça nas próximas horas, podendo tornar-se ainda hoje tempestade tropical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ela vai rondar a zona dos Açores e posso dizer que esta vai fazer prolongar a instabilidade pela zona Açores, Madeira, Portugal..
Agora determinar como vai ser não se sabe há uma hipótese de a depressão actual aqui ao largo da costa ganhar energia e humidade através desta depressão tropical


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2014 às 15:17)

Está a ser vigiado um novo sistema, o *Invest 93L*.




> 2. Shower activity associated with a tropical wave located south of
> the Cape Verde Islands is showing some signs of organization. This
> system, however, is forecast to move westward or west-northwestward
> at around 10 mph toward an area unfavorable for development.
> ...




*Aspeto do Invest 93L às 11h45 UTC*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Set 2014 às 04:22)

Além de Edouard, outras três áreas estão sendo observadas no Atlântico.

INVEST 92L, localizado na Flórida, deve adentrar no Golfo e de acordo com alguns modelos poderia se tornar pelo menos uma tempestade tropical na próxima semana. Seguimos acompanhando pois deve ocorrer muitas mudanças.

INVEST 93L, localizado próximo de Cabo Verde ainda não tem apoio de nenhum modelo para seu desenvolvimento.

INVEST 94L na Baía de Campeche, está sendo mostrado por alguns modelos para se fortalecer para no mínimo uma depressão tropical e fazer landfall entre o estado de Tamaulipas, México e Texas, EUA. Seguimos acompanhando pois deve ocorrer muitas mudanças também.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Set 2014 às 23:07)

INVEST 94L, já chegou a costa, logo não há mais possibilidade de desenvolvimento.
Devido ao ar seco e o cisalhamento de vento, houve uma redução nas chances de desenvolvimento dos INVEST's 92L e 93L.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2014 às 23:44)

Está sob vigilância um novo sistema, o *Invest 95L*.




> 1. Shower and thunderstorm activity associated with a broad area of
> low pressure located a couple hundred miles southeast of the Cape
> Verde Islands has changed little in organization this morning.
> While some development of this system is possible during the next
> ...






*Aspeto do Invest 95L às 20h45 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2014 às 17:10)

Está a ser vigiado um novo sistema, o *Invest 97L*.



> 1. Showers and thunderstorms associated with a low pressure area
> located just west of Bermuda have become a little better organized
> overnight and this morning. This system could become a subtropical
> cyclone today before upper-level winds become unfavorable tonight
> ...





*15h45 UTC
*


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2014 às 14:33)

Está a ser observado um novo sistema, o *Invest 99L*.




> 1. Disorganized showers and thunderstorms located several hundred
> miles northeast of the northern Leeward Islands are associated with
> a broad surface low pressure area and an upper-level low.
> Environmental conditions could become a little more conducive for
> ...





*12h45 UTC*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Out 2014 às 07:13)

Uma área segue sendo acompanhada no Atlântico e de acordo com o NHC tem altas chances de se tornar um ciclone tropical ou subtropical nos próximos dias. 
O ciclone pode ser uma ameaça para as Bermudas. 
A longo prazo, os modelos mostram um ciclone ameaçando a Flórida por volta de 19 de outubro, por estar muito longe, pode haver muitas mudanças.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Out 2014 às 16:37)

Depressão subtropical 7 se formou e pode se fortalecer hoje para tempestade subtropical Fay.  
O ciclone pode afetar as Bermudas.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Out 2014 às 17:06)

Está sob vigilância um novo sistema, o *Invest 90L*.




> 2. Shower and thunderstorm activity has increased and become more
> concentrated in association with a tropical wave located about 700
> miles east of the Lesser Antilles. Environmental conditions appear
> to be conducive for gradual development of this system during the
> ...




*15h15 UTC

*


*
*


----------



## Afgdr (10 Out 2014 às 17:24)

A Depressão Subtropical 7 desloca-se para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 56 km/h. Como referido anteriormente, prevê-se que se intensifique nas próximas horas e se torne ainda hoje uma tempestade subtropical. Está previsto ainda que se dissipe na segunda-feira, dia 13 de Outubro.








Avisos/Alertas:
- _Tropical Storm Watch _para a Bermuda_.
_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Out 2014 às 21:12)

Tempestade subtropical Fay se forma no Atlântico.
AL, 07, 2014101018, , BEST, 0, 243N, 640W, *35*, 1005, *SS*


----------



## Afgdr (10 Out 2014 às 22:48)

A Tempestade Subtropical Fay desloca-se para NNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 64 km/h. Deverá movimentar-se para NNW, seguindo depois para N e posteriormente para NE. Está previsto que continue a intensificar-se nas próximas horas, podendo ocorrer a transição para tempestade tropical dentro de +/- 12h, caso se verifiquem condições que justifiquem essa transição.


*21h15 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (11 Out 2014 às 01:15)

Um avião de reconhecimento encontrou a Tempestade Subtropical Fay mais forte, com ventos máximos sustentados de 97 km/h. Deverá intensificar-se mais um pouco nas próximas horas, alcançando as 65 milhas por hora, cerca de 105 km/h mais logo.

Neste momento, avança para NNW e deverá seguir depois para N e NE.

Prevê-se que comece a enfraquecer a partir da noite de hoje/madrugada de domingo, sendo absorvida por um sistema frontal na segunda-feira.


*23h45 UTC*





​


Avisos/Alertas:
- _Tropical Storm Watch_ para a Bermuda


----------



## Afgdr (11 Out 2014 às 15:11)

Está a ser observado um novo sistema, o *Invest 91L*.




> 2. Widespread but disorganized showers and thunderstorms, located
> several hundred miles west of the Cape Verde Islands, are associated
> with a westward-moving tropical wave. Upper-level winds are not
> favorable, and significant development of this system remains
> ...





*13h45 UTC

*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 15:54)

Somente uma área agora está sendo observada no Atlântico.
Um voo de reconhecimento deve investigar o sistema hoje.
Próximo nome é Gonzalo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 21:15)

Uma área está sendo observada no Atlântico e poderia se tornar uma depressão de acordo com os modelos.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Out 2014 às 18:59)

Está a ser observado o sistema localizado a SE dos Açores. O *Invest 92L* tem uma probabilidade de 10% de se tornar uma tempestade (sub)tropical nas próximas 48h.









> 2. A large non-tropical low is located over the far eastern Atlantic
> Ocean a couple of hundred miles west of the Canary Islands. This
> system is producing gale-force winds, and the low could gradually
> acquire subtropical characteristics during the next several days
> ...






*14h45 UTC*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Out 2014 às 06:20)

Duas áreas estão sendo observadas, uma no Golfo e outra próxima da Ilha da Madeira.
Existe a possibilidade de formação de um ciclone subtropical.

A área no Golfo pode afetar Yucatán e Quintana Roo, México e talvez Cuba e Flórida dentro de alguns dias.

Próximos nomes são Hanna e Isaias.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Out 2014 às 15:33)

Está a ser observado um sistema localizado na Baía de Campeche, no Golfo do México, o *Invest 93L*.




> 1. An area of low pressure located over the extreme southwestern
> Bay of Campeche continues to produce showers and thunderstorms.
> This system has some potential to become a tropical cyclone during
> the next two to three days while it moves slowly eastward to
> ...





*13h45 UTC

*


----------



## Afgdr (20 Out 2014 às 15:37)

*Aspeto do Invest 92L às 11h45 UTC*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Out 2014 às 04:33)

Depressão tropical 9 se formou na Baía de Campeche.
Pode se fortalecer para tempestade tropical Hanna e fazer landfall nesta quarta no México.
Cuba e Flórida devem monitorar o desenvolvimento desse sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Out 2014 às 04:41)

Ao contrário do que era previsto, a depressão 9 não se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical e fez landfall no México no dia 23.
Os restos do ciclone estão sendo acompanhados, pois existe a possibilidade de regeneração ou que sejam absorvidos pela frente fria que está trazendo chuvas fortes para Cuba e Flórida.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2014 às 01:09)

*Aspeto do Invest 94L às 00h45 UTC*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Out 2014 às 21:10)

TD9/Invest 94L se regenerou e se tornou tempestade tropical Hanna: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestade-tropical-hanna-atlantico-2014-al08.7922/

Invest 95L está sendo observado na região das Pequenas Antilhas e os modelos atualmente não dão grande apoio para o desenvolvimento desse sistema.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2014 às 23:31)

*Aspeto do Invest 95L às 22h45 UTC

*


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2014 às 00:35)

Está a ser vigiada uma área de baixas pressões, que corresponde aos restos/remanescentes de Hanna.




> 2. A low pressure system, the remnants of Tropical Storm Hanna, is
> located over the western Gulf of Honduras and is producing
> disorganized showers and thunderstorms. The low is expected to move
> inland over Belize by early Wednesday, and significant
> ...





*Invest 96L às 00h15 UTC*





​


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Dez 2014 às 16:44)

Ontem se encerrou oficialmente a temporada de furacões do Atlântico de 2014. 
Tivemos nove depressões tropicais, destas oito chegaram a força de tempestade tropical, seis de furacão e dois de grande furacão. 
A temporada terminou ligeiramente abaixo da média como era previsto, deixando danos estimados em 232 milhões de dólares e provocando 17 mortes.

*Arthur* -  Categoria 2 -  Uma fatalidade e 21,4 milhões de dólares em danos.
*DT 2* - Depressão tropical - Não houve fatalidades ou danos.
*Bertha* - Categoria 1 - Danos mínimos e uma fatalidade.
*Cristobal* - Categoria 1 - Sete fatalidades e os danos ainda não foram calculados.
*Dolly* - Tempestade Tropical - Uma fatalidade e 6,5 milhões de dólares em danos
*Edouard* - Categoria 3 - Danos mínimos e duas fatalidades
*Fay* - Categoria 1 - Não houve fatalidades, mas provocou danos de 3,8 milhões de dólares.
*Gonzalo* - Categoria 4 - Quatro fatalidades e ~ 200 milhões de dólares em danos.
*Hanna* - Tempestade tropical - Não houve fatalidades e os danos ainda não foram calculados.


----------

